# eurotrain



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all,anyone getting on the 5.02am train next sat,if so give us a wave its our first time to France,heading first to just outside of Tours cheers Matt and Ang


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

That is along haul for your first time even if you get an early start. May I suggest finding somewhere closer and enjoy your trip better. Not sure which way you will go but there are aires close to Rouen. 

Not far off the motorway. j12 to Buchy go though the town pass the police station turn into the school on the left.

Andy


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi 

inkey-2008


ive booked a site already there thought of going toll raods and take a couple of breaks,its about 5 hours,thanks Matt


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think you may find it a lot more than 5 Hours. Have you used a routing programme to work it out? Usually they assume you can drive at the max permissible speed on ALL roads.
Also,as it is your first time in France you need to take care and be more aware of your surroundings,especially other drivers. Take more frequent breaks.
You plan of crossing early is a good one. Drive for a couple of hours pull over and have breakfast let the rush hour traffic pass and then continue. I have found that driving during the French lunchtime can be quiet as the Haulage drivers are having lunch as well as the rest of the population!
Better to arrive late at the site than dead in a morgue!!!


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dont panic, Tours will be well within your reach on the toll roads,
It will take longer than 5 hours but you will have plenty of time. As others say, give yourself time to adjust to the French roads, take some breaks and enjoy the views - yes there are good views from the autoroutes! You will be there before evenning and soon enjoying a glass of wine. Enjoy!
Michael


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your replys,i got the 5 hours from google and my new tomtom,thats not including the 2 hrs from my house to calais,also now i will add on an hour or so for breaks,my wife will also be driving to give me a break,shes a gooden,she even drives with the car on a-frame, this time we leaving the car behind,thanks matt


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Take plenty of money for the tolls. 

If it comes up class 4 press the call button you will here it call the operater and they we talk to you let them finish and then say very loud CAMPING CAR. 
You may have to stand your groud and just repeat it. They will change it to class 2. nearly half the price. 

Have a good trip. Nice aroud Tours. Do no speed on the motorway they can work out your speed on timing.

Andy


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, On paying for tolls it's advisable to have a card available to pay at unmanned tolls, we pay all tolls with a Nationwide debit Card which gives an excellent exchange rate and no charges.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we did Calais to Tours on our last trip no problem, and that was in winter. We find a few hours drive over in France is far easier than a few housr trip here in the UK. What site have you booked ?


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would say a good 6 hours from Calais


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

hi, we first arrive at a site called sainte catherine de fierbois,at saint maure de touranine,then going across to the vendees,and working our way back up.thanks matt


----------

